
Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud (N. Virginia) API Errors - dzolvd
POST https:&#x2F;&#x2F;console.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;ec2&#x2F;ecb?call=authorizeIngress?&amp;mbtc=413645335 400 (Bad Request)<p>response:<p>{&quot;__type&quot;:&quot;com.amazon.ec2ux.backend.master#ClientError&quot;,&quot;error&quot;:&quot;An internal error has occurred&quot;}<p>Also seeing, perhaps related perhaps not, that the remote logging request is failing the options call due to:
No &#x27;Access-Control-Allow-Origin&#x27; header is present on the requested resource. Origin &#x27;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;console.aws.amazon.com&#x27; is therefore not allowed access. The response had HTTP status code 403.
======
leesalminen
My clients have been having issues with their ISP on the West Coast for the
past 2 hours or so.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11871712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11871712)

------
dzolvd
And I really need to adjust a firewall... uggh

------
Rocelle
Anything on the AWS status page?

